# Topfin 10 filter.



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone owned a Topfin 10 filter before. I'm used to the Aquaclear 20 (formerly called 'mini') and currently using it. I like the media basket that is easy to cram bio-media in.

I'm on the hunt for Topfin 10 pics of how the insides and filters look. So far I'm getting this idea that it's a slide filter unless that image was of a carbon filter on a sliding pouch.

You think it's worth the $10 for it?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bump as I need a replies before 6pm today. 

So far my research shows it as a sliding cartrige filter which looks like that sliding part is for carbon refills but can't see anything on the bio filling.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

as far as I know thats how the top fin works.
the aquaclears are better, more space for media, and the basket is great as you can get at the media if you need to remove items or add foam or whatnot.
Aquaclear is better


----------



## Tearran (Oct 4, 2009)

Still think Biowheel filters are the best, as you can have all 3 types of filtration running in them effevtivley


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I checked out the sellers Topfin 10. My web searching and my gut feeling on what appeared to be the carbon slide was currect. It was a slide in filter system. Carbon on one side and bio on the other.

I'm not too concerned about carbon filter slots. I'd rather have more bio then carbon.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I would use an AquaClear 50 filter on a 10 gallon, and for a TopFin 10, I wouldn't use that even on a 1 gallon. 

Take what they say on the box, in gallons, divide it by 5 at least.

Warren


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Well I don't think the seller sold the Topfin 10 filter yet as it was his backup seeder filter on a 10gal what looked like a QT tank as he had nothing inside the tank but a AC20 and Topfin 10.

I just hate having o buy brand specific filters and if there is a way to modify the cartridge slide filters so you can reuse the housing but add your own filter material I'd prefer that. One reason why I liek the AC20. You have a choice to use thier products of DIY the fitler material.


----------

